# Slingshot Bill's Tex Shooter Bands, Incredible



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Tex Shooter Bands are Lightning Fast and oh so hard hitting. They have to be to send a GumBall hard enough to break the side wall of a shaving cream can. If you can get Tex Bands it will up grade your shooting for sure. Theraband does not perform the same as the regular Hygenic Latex. In my opinion.

http://youtu.be/abhEf43RY6E


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Hmm, that's very interesting.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Dgui, I have been cutting my own Latex from Tex and recently some Thera Gold, Based on my tests with the Chrony, the Thera gets about 10/15 Fps more with the same cut, Band life seems about the same. I like Tex Latex as it is a softer draw than the Thera but have been shooting the Thera more lately. Bill makes an excellent set of bands and I used them exclusively for the last 14 months but now that I am cutting my own I have been experimenting with other rubber. Fun stuff.
Philly


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Impressive! I wouldn't think it would be possible!

Those Latex bands as you say are 'Lighting fast'!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I m using a TEX band sets for last few months, not counted the shots. still looks like new


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

I rig the band magnum type - very good make a open hole on paint can lid


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

I did an experiment today with my normal cut of Thera and Tex Latex, I shot more accurately with Tex Latex than the Thera, The Thera has more resistance at full draw, hence the faster speed, but I find that the latex being a little softer at full draw gives me a better release. 14/20 on a golf ball at 10 meters with the latex and my new ETS from Jim Harris. Awesome SS.

1"x3/4"x7 1/2" cut working length 6 1/2", I have a 28" draw, 205 Fps with Thera and 190 Fps with the Latex. both fresh cut this morning by me.
Philly


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

philly said:


> I did an experiment today with my normal cut of Thera and Tex Latex, I shot more accurately with Tex Latex than the Thera, The Thera has more resistance at full draw, hence the faster speed, but I find that the latex being a little softer at full draw gives me a better release. 14/20 on a golf ball at 10 meters with the latex and my new ETS from Jim Harris. Awesome SS.
> 
> 1"x3/4"x7 1/2" cut working length 6 1/2", I have a 28" draw, 205 Fps with Thera and 190 Fps with the Latex. both fresh cut this morning by me.
> Philly


14 out of 20 on a golf ball at 10 meters .... impressive.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> I did an experiment today with my normal cut of Thera and Tex Latex, I shot more accurately with Tex Latex than the Thera, The Thera has more resistance at full draw, hence the faster speed, but I find that the latex being a little softer at full draw gives me a better release. 14/20 on a golf ball at 10 meters with the latex and my new ETS from Jim Harris. Awesome SS.
> 
> 1"x3/4"x7 1/2" cut working length 6 1/2", I have a 28" draw, 205 Fps with Thera and 190 Fps with the Latex. both fresh cut this morning by me.
> Philly


14 out of 20 on a golf ball at 10 meters .... impressive.
[/quote]

Sometimes you just get in the groove Ray, maybe I had such high expectations for the ETS that I zoned in and I wasn't disappointed. I have been shooting better lately, comes with lot's of practice, every day.
Philly


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I like both types of bands TBG and Latex, but I do prefer the Latex's ease of draw and lighter weight getting excellent results.

I normally cut bands out of the .03 latex, but I accedently got a roll of approx .02ish bands (a misshippment) and find that making dble bands of these or out of sight (just doesn't last quite as long as the .03)

LGD


----------

